
Dropping some knowledge on Wi-Fi calling carrier-offload - wolframio
https://wificoops.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/wi-fi-calling/
======
yjftsjthsd-h
Neat :) Interesting (and good) that it's run over ipsec; I wonder why we don't
use that for cell connections, too - or maybe we do for VoLTE?

